# Sat Feb 20th - trip to Living Waters + MA Morden (Surrey)



## a1Matt (4 Feb 2010)

The plan is....

Saturday 20th Feb.

Meetup at Maidenhead aquatics in Morden about 10am, and hang around there until everyone has turned up and had a look around.  When you arrive please make your way to the aquatic section (not the main garden centre entrance!).

Then move on from there to Living Waters.

Then pick a pub for a spot of lunch.


The Morden branch of Maidenhead aquatics is a nice LFS, has a car park and public transport links (bus, tube, train), so is as good a place as any to start off!

I can not rate Living Waters highly enough.  It is a LFS that is clearly dedicated to the planted tank enthusiast.  Each time I have been I have spent two hours in the shop and it has gone like a flash! So it is well worth dragging yourself out of bed on the Saturday morning to get to this meet up!

If anyone wants to cross post this on any other boards feel free.  I am thinking some CLAS members will be interested.

-----
Maidenhead Aquatics, Morden: http://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/store.aspx?id=61

Address
Morden Hall Garden Centre
Morden Hall Rd Morden 
Surrey SM4 5JG

-----

Living Waters: http://www.livingwatersonline.co.uk/ (check out the plant lists!   )

Living Waters
28 Beddington Lane
Croydon, Surrey
CR0 4TB 

Tel: 020 8680 3533


----------



## a1Matt (4 Feb 2010)

Please copy and paste the atendees list below and add your name to show if you are coming.  That way we know to hang around for you if you are a little late getting to MA 

*Attendees*
a1matt


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Feb 2010)

I'd be willing to catch the train down to London if I can get a cheap enough ticket, would I be able to hitch a lift with anyone from central London (somewhere like Euston or Marylebone)?


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to catch the train down to London if I can get a cheap enough ticket, would I be able to hitch a lift with anyone from central London (somewhere like Euston or Marylebone)?


You can go directly from Euston to Morden via the Tube, which I will be using if I can't get a lift down to Morden 

*Attendees:*
a1matt
LondonDragon


----------



## ghostsword (4 Feb 2010)

Attendees:
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)


----------



## a1Matt (4 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... and when coming back, I am happy to give you a lift back to the nearest tube station. 
Will be nice if you can make it Steve


----------



## Nelson (4 Feb 2010)

bummer  .i'm working.


----------



## CeeJay (4 Feb 2010)

Hi all.

These 2 shops are my local LFS's, so work permitting, I will be there too   
Will give a definite answer in the week preceding the 20th. 
I was only in Living Waters last Sunday and MA @ Morden the Saturday before that   
The other half thinks I'm mad  

Attendees:
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay


----------



## ghostsword (4 Feb 2010)

> I was only in Living Waters last Sunday and MA @ Morden the Saturday before that
> The other half thinks I'm mad



It is nice to go to LFS's, especially if they are close to us. I go to ADC everyweek, to the Manor Park FS on Saturdays and to another small shop near Canning Town on Sundays.

The pitty is that although they have a lot of fish, they don't have that many plants..


----------



## rawr (5 Feb 2010)

I might come to this...could just jump on the tube.


----------



## a1Matt (5 Feb 2010)

Ceejay, will be nice to see you there. You can show us the best place to grab lunch   

Luis, I will pick your brain about LFS around the East End when we meet as I am in Mile End most weekends, and the only place I know is Wholesale Tropicals in Bethnal Green.

Thomas, I think you should jump on that tube! If there is interest we could do another meetup going to Wildwoods in Enfield at another date. I've only been there once before and although there was naff all plants the fish stock is so varied I'd say it is still worth a visit.


----------



## rawr (5 Feb 2010)

I might just do that  need to check I'm not working first though. I love Wildwoods, like you said the fish stock makes up for the lack of plants etc. They have had some nice hardscape in recently though. A meetup there would be great, there's also about another five LFS within 400m.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Feb 2010)

If I make it, I have a couple of UKAPS window stickers somewhere.  We could try to get them into the windows of both shops


----------



## a1Matt (5 Feb 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> If I make it, I have a couple of UKAPS window stickers somewhere.  We could try to get them into the windows of both shops


If you do not make it post me the stickers and I will try my luck with them  



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I might just do that  need to check I'm not working first though. I love Wildwoods, like you said the fish stock makes up for the lack of plants etc. They have had some nice hardscape in recently though. A meetup there would be great, there's also about another five LFS within 400m.



I had no idea that there were that many!   Shows how popular the aquatic hobby is these days.


----------



## ghostsword (5 Feb 2010)

> Luis, I will pick your brain about LFS around the East End when we meet as I am in Mile End most weekends, and the only place I know is Wholesale Tropicals in Bethnal Green.



Hi Matt, there are three shops in East London:
- East London Aquatics in Balaam Street (http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1291/57616.php)
. Good family shop, good amount of fish, and not that many plants, but they can order plants

- East Ham Aquatics in East Ham (http://www.tipped.co.uk/listings/126560 ... m-aquatics)
. Really small shop, very good to buy Java Fern and frozen food, but that would be it.

- Manor Aquatics Centre in Manor Park (http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1291/59581.php)
. The largest of the three, good to buy plants (although they have no idea of their names)
. Large amount of fish, be they freshwater or saltwater
. Very good shop to buy filter media and lights

What I do is to go first to Balaam Street, then stop by East Ham, have a cup of tea, then finish in Manor Aquatics.

If you want we can meet on Saturday or Sunday and check them out. 

Bethnal Green shop is very nice, but out of the way for me, so I usually go there during the week.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Feb 2010)

For those in London there is a local forum that people can use: http://www.predictscores.net/clas/

We advertise all the local meetings (monthly forum meeting and LFS meet ups) in London on that forum, we are in the process of voting for a new name and will soon move the forum to a dedicated server (being hosted in my site at the moment) with a new domain name.

Enjoy!


----------



## CeeJay (5 Feb 2010)

Hi all


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Ceejay, will be nice to see you there. You can show us the best place to grab lunch


Well there's a pub not more than 30 yards from Living Waters   I'm pretty sure they do grub.


----------



## mlgt (5 Feb 2010)

Funnily enough I am doing this route tomorrow after our monthly visit to Costco 

Nice to see some familiar members heading this way. I will be coming along to this.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Feb 2010)

Thats a shame, I would have liked to attend by got the olds visiting. Would be good to see more people from the forum.

Sam


----------



## Gill (9 Feb 2010)

I can make it, and now i have the Diesel, it will be cheaper on fuel than a train ticket.


----------



## Gill (11 Feb 2010)

Wifey Has Said I can Come, So Will Have room for up to 4 people. Alot cheaper than the Train Fare.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2010)

The more the merier  please update list with your name if coming:

*Attendees:*
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay


----------



## Gill (11 Feb 2010)

Attendees:
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay
Gill


----------



## sanj (11 Feb 2010)

> Wifey Has Said I can Come,



Ah, so we know where the balance of power lies in your household then.


----------



## Gill (11 Feb 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> > Wifey Has Said I can Come,
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so we know where the balance of power lies in your household then.



Oi, watch it you  
You gonna come, as there is room in the Car


----------



## mlgt (11 Feb 2010)

Im up for it and hope I will be able to drive down.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Feb 2010)

I can offer a lift to anyone enroute. My route is SE9 > Bromley > Hayes > Anerley > Croydon.


----------



## CeeJay (12 Feb 2010)

Hi all.

If anyone is travelling by public transport, the nearest tube station is Morden.
I can pick up anyone from there.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> If anyone is travelling by public transport, the nearest tube station is Morden.
> I can pick up anyone from there.



Its a 2-3 minute walk from the station  I might be taking the tube myself.


----------



## CeeJay (13 Feb 2010)

Hi LondonDragon.

I know it's not far, but I only offered the lift for people who don't know the area,  to save them faffing about with an A to Z in unfamiliar territory


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 Feb 2010)

I think I'll be able to make this - be great to see everyone again 

Attendees:
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay
Gill
Tonser


----------



## planter (14 Feb 2010)

Can I confirm 10 am at Maidenhead aquatics Morden?


----------



## mlgt (14 Feb 2010)

Great see you all there 

Attendees:
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay
Gill
Tonser
mlgt


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Feb 2010)

planter said:
			
		

> Can I confirm 10 am at Maidenhead aquatics Morden?


That's the plan, I will be there for 10am, where should we all meet up? Just wonder into the Aquatic section?? Wear a badge


----------



## mlgt (14 Feb 2010)

Wear a red rose on your shirt LOL!


----------



## planter (14 Feb 2010)

count me in for the Maidenhead morden visit  

Attendees:
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay
Gill
Tonser
mlgt
planter


----------



## a1Matt (14 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> planter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meeting in the aquatic section @ 10 am sounds good to me. 
I have updated the first post to reflect this.
If anyone is nervous about not being able to find the group, pm me and I will let you know my mobile number.


----------



## Garuf (14 Feb 2010)

Planter are your tanks still going? If they are and we're welcome to see them count me in!


----------



## planter (14 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Planter are your tanks still going? If they are and we're welcome to see them count me in!




Hi Garuf ! nice of you to remeber me! 

No tanks up and running at the moment im afraid   
Hope you can make it !


----------



## Garuf (14 Feb 2010)

Aww that's a shame, lusty glade (?) was one of my all time favorite tanks on here. And your cube was breathtaking!


----------



## a1Matt (14 Feb 2010)

There is a nice Marine tank (with Mangroves in the sump) at the moment at Morden (well it was there a few months ago).


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Feb 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> There is a nice Marine tank (with Mangroves in the sump) at the moment at Morden (well it was there a few months ago).


Yeah remember that, one of the best looking marines I have seen.


----------



## Nelson (14 Feb 2010)

sorry to spoil your fun but theres a very slight chance i might make this  .
no need to change your plans yet,and go elsewhere  , as it's only a slight chance.


----------



## a1Matt (15 Feb 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> sorry to spoil your fun but theres a very slight chance i might make this  .
> no need to change your plans yet,and go elsewhere  , as it's only a slight chance.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Feb 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> sorry to spoil your fun but theres a very slight chance i might make this  .
> no need to change your plans yet,and go elsewhere  , as it's only a slight chance.


I will bring my taser


----------



## mlgt (15 Feb 2010)

Do I need my pepper spray?


----------



## a1Matt (15 Feb 2010)

This is getting silly.  Bagsy the Nunchaku's


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2010)

you'd need all of the above and more if I were to say I was coming   ....


----------



## NA-Fan (15 Feb 2010)

Are girls allowed too?!  We're more dangerous than most regular weapons!


----------



## Nelson (15 Feb 2010)

looks like i'm coming  .got permission from both the bosses,at work and home  ,to take a day off.
you can all leave your "tools" at home.i wouldn't say boo to a goose  .
i'm coming from harlow,essex.got room in the van for one,two if you don't mind it cosy  .
let me know if you're close and want a lift.

Attendees:
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay
Gill
Tonser
mlgt
planter
nelson


----------



## a1Matt (15 Feb 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> looks like i'm coming  .got permission from both the bosses,at work and home  ,to take a day off



Good stuff, glad your in 



			
				NA-Fan said:
			
		

> Are girls allowed too?!  We're more dangerous than most regular weapons!



of course!


----------



## mlgt (17 Feb 2010)

This is looking great. Looking forward to this. Although last friday I was forced to visit Living waters and MA because my friend wanted to get some fish food lol.

Theres some roadworks happening in Streatham though so thought you lot might want to know. The diversion was about 3 miles away before hitting Beddington lane


----------



## a1Matt (17 Feb 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> This is looking great. Looking forward to this. Although last friday I was forced to visit Living waters and MA because my friend wanted to get some fish food lol.
> 
> Theres some roadworks happening in Streatham though so thought you lot might want to know. The diversion was about 3 miles away before hitting Beddington lane



I am really looking forward to this too.  Every time I see another name added to the list it makes me smile   
Cheers for the tip off on the roadworks.


----------



## a1Matt (17 Feb 2010)

Lifts have been offered from:

Bromley (a1matt)
Essex (Nelson)
Coventry (Gill)

Please pm the respective member if you would like a lift


----------



## ghostsword (17 Feb 2010)

I hope that the shops are expecting this many people in at a single time..


----------



## a1Matt (17 Feb 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I hope that the shops are expecting this many people in at a single time..



he he... yep I called Living Waters and tipped them off. Will call them again nearer the time with an update on how many of us to expect. 
Will also call MA as a courtesy (and to see if they want to give us a UKAPS discount   )


----------



## ghostsword (17 Feb 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



discounts are cool..  I am looking for some tubing and eheim spares, plus some plants ...


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Feb 2010)

Just a thought, I still have some a few cherries if anyone is interested, I am taking some for mlgt, if anyone else coming want some just send me a PM, will save you Â£6.40 on postage costs.


----------



## Gill (17 Feb 2010)

So Far Just me from my neck of the woods, If no-one is after a lift. I will leave it, as Â£45Petrol Is too Much just on my Own.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> So Far Just me from my neck of the woods, If no-one is after a lift. I will leave it, as Â£45Petrol Is too Much just on my Own.



That's a shame Gill, any more cancellations, anyone else coming along not on the list?

*Attendees:*
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay
Tonser
mlgt
planter
nelson


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2010)

Have fun guys!

Let me know if you see any nice angelfish...


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Feb 2010)

I was thinking I wouldn't be able to afford the travel but just found out I've had a refund on my phone bill from BT!?  PM'd Gill to see if he still wants to go.  Not sure about trains still.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Feb 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I was thinking I wouldn't be able to afford the travel but just found out I've had a refund on my phone bill from BT!?  PM'd Gill to see if he still wants to go.  Not sure about trains still.



That would be good... It will be good to have a chat about the vivarium trip


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Feb 2010)

Yes!

I also want to have a chat about mosses with you Matt.  Need some advice on which moss is the right moss for my little 60cm project


----------



## a1Matt (19 Feb 2010)

Don't get me started on mosses or you won't get back to Coventry on the same day   
Living Waters has a very good moss selection   


I just spoke to Morden and they are now expecting us tomorrow.
I did not get to far asking about a discount as the manager was not on shift. No biggie, it is still a good LFS! I am wondering if they will have many shrimps in.  Last time I saw a dark blue tiger shrimp which was the first time I have seen them in the flesh.


----------



## Gill (19 Feb 2010)

AS I just told Steve, I have spent my Fish Allowance on the Neoheterandria Elegans and Thai Micro Crabs. I was not going to miss those at the price i got them at.


----------



## mlgt (19 Feb 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Have fun guys!
> 
> Let me know if you see any nice angelfish...



From what I remember Living Waters had a few tanks with Angel fish in.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Feb 2010)

LWaters has chocolate gouramis as well when I was there last. nice fish!

Gill - the Neoheterandria Elegans look great.  Sounds like you got a good price for them


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Feb 2010)

Gearing up to try and make it.  Just found that LondonMidland are doing a Â£10 travel all day on any LondonMidland service which should be pretty cool!  Offer is only on for a few more days:

http://www.londonmidland.com/tickets-an ... t-escape?=

Just need to figure out times etc.  Looks like an early start in the morning for me - 7:15 train!  Will you guys wait at MA Morden for long?  I *think* I can get there for 10am...


----------



## a1Matt (19 Feb 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Gearing up to try and make it.  Just found that LondonMidland are doing a Â£10 travel all day on any LondonMidland service which should be pretty cool!  Offer is only on for a few more days:
> 
> http://www.londonmidland.com/tickets-an ... t-escape?=
> 
> Just need to figure out times etc.  Looks like an early start in the morning for me - 7:15 train!  Will you guys wait at MA Morden for long?  I *think* I can get there for 10am...



Waiting at Morden should not be a problem.  I will pm you my mobile number. then you can call me on the morning so we know when to expect you.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Feb 2010)

Cheers Matt.  I'll PM Paulo about tube passes and the like.  Really not a fan of the tube!  I need to get from Euston to Morden somehow.  I think I have to go via Vauxhall??  Which line is that?


----------



## a1Matt (19 Feb 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Cheers Matt.  I'll PM Paulo about tube passes and the like.  Really not a fan of the tube!  I need to get from Euston to Morden somehow.  I think I have to go via Vauxhall??  Which line is that?



You can get one tube from Euston direct to Morden on the northern line (the black one, travelling southbound).
Should take up to 45min. ( http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk )

Buy a tube return from Euston to Morden unless you are planning on using any other public transport (e.g. mooching around London on the way back), in which case get a travelcard.

If Paulo tells you otherwise on routes go with what he says!

I hate tubes too, they make you feel like cattle. ...but often the quickest way to get around!
Once at Morden you will get a lift to Living Waters and back to Morden afterwards


----------



## rawr (19 Feb 2010)

Don't forget your cameras, we all epect loads of photos as always!


----------



## mlgt (19 Feb 2010)

If you are taking the train down I think you can also get one with travel card.
Might cost a little more but saves you having to go to the machines to queue up to buy one and find "Morden" 

Have a look into this, else this will give you an idea on prices - http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/faresandt ... /2911.aspx

Morden is Zone 4 so you will need a Zone 1-4 travel card and time should be around 45 mins from Euston to Morden. If you stay on Northern Line you wont need to change then.

Else if you feel adventurous go from Euston to Vauxhall and then jump back onto the Northern Line to Morden. However its only 10 mins difference and all this exludes waiting time.

There is no planned engineering from what I see on TFL so you are ok.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Feb 2010)

Looks like I'll be arriving at London Marylebone, as I really can't be bothered to get up and travel to Coventry first!  I'd crash at my parents tonight, but would need to go home to Leamington first, then back to Coventry again.

I think I've got it worked out - Marylebone underground - Waterloo or Elephant and castle on the Bakerloo line.  Switch to Northern line and head to Morden.


----------



## mlgt (19 Feb 2010)

Yup. Sounds good.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Feb 2010)

Quick question...  Anyone got a 500g CO2 cylinder going spare that I could pinch tomorrow?  Willing to pay (though, money is tight!)  Figure, save on postage etc 

Worth asking!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2010)

Glad you can make it Steve, I will be heading down the half your journey from Stockwell to Morden on the Tube, there is nothing wrong with the tube, I use it all the time, would not buy a car while living in Central London.


----------



## Nelson (19 Feb 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Quick question...  Anyone got a 500g CO2 cylinder going spare that I could pinch tomorrow?  Willing to pay (though, money is tight!)  Figure, save on postage etc
> 
> Worth asking!


i've got an old jbl one.paint peeling off and no base/stand.i'll try to remember to bring it(memory's not that good  ) and you can have a look.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Feb 2010)

*Attendees:*
a1matt
LondonDragon
ghostsword (Luis)
CeeJay
Tonser
mlgt
planter
nelson
SteveUK

Anyone else?


----------



## a1Matt (19 Feb 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Quick question...  Anyone got a 500g CO2 cylinder going spare that I could pinch tomorrow?  Willing to pay (though, money is tight!)  Figure, save on postage etc
> 
> Worth asking!



I have a full 2kg FE I can grab out the loft and bring for you.
I am off to bed now, but will check this thread and pm's in the morning before leaving to see if you want it.


----------



## CeeJay (19 Feb 2010)

Hi SteveUK

Glad you can make it.
This may be a bit late in the evening to be of any use, but here goes anyway.
Just a heads up on travelling to Morden on the Northern Line.
Lots of southbound services terminate at Kennington (which is en route), especially on a Saturday.
If you're lucky enough, you may get one straight through to Morden. If not, jump on the first Kennington train and change there. Most times there is a Morden train waiting on the opposite platform.
Usually quicker to do this if there is a long wait for a Morden train


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2010)

Good tip Chris, forgot that one  just been fishing your shrimp into a maternity unit for easy bagging in the morning


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Feb 2010)

Morning folks.

Sorry but I'm not going to make it along this morning - Liberty has been up ill all night, so I'll be looking after her.

Have a great time   

Tony


----------



## a1Matt (20 Feb 2010)

oh, thats a shame.  I hope Liberty is OK today   
I got a message from Steve a little while ago to say he could not make it as well.

I am leaving now or I will be late!


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Feb 2010)

Yes, sorry guys.  I woke up late (user error on my alarm clock!   )  Managed to get to the train station for a later train but then found my cunning cheap ticket wasn't valid!  I'm afraid it's too close to the wrong side of payday to spare Â£37 on travel   

Have fun guys!  I might have to go around some of my LFS's to at least make up for missing out.  Still, one of those LFS's is a Pets at Home


----------



## mlgt (20 Feb 2010)

Thats a shame. I just got up as well LOL!
So I think I will meet the guys at Living Waters instead


----------



## planter (20 Feb 2010)

Great to meet you all today! sorry I had to leave early .... 

Maidenhead aquatics Morden





























Lewis deciding just how big to go 














Living waters - Darrens Moss tank


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Feb 2010)

Great pics, thanks Planter   Looks like I missed out on a good trip.  Oh well, hopefully next time!  So I guess the next question is, what did everyone buy?!


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Feb 2010)

We just got home now lol  MA Morden -> Coffee -> Living Waters -> Lunch -> Ceejay place -> then some members came over to my place!!  its been a long day, now I have shrimp to unbag and plants and mosses to plant 

All in all a great day was also good to meet some new faces Chris and Neil. Chris hair grass tank is looking impressive well done mate 

Thanks Chris (planter) for the photos was nice to see you again and also to see the shop with such a great variety of plants


----------



## a1Matt (20 Feb 2010)

Sorry for the quick post....  I just got home. 10min to feed myself and back out again for the night! 

I have some pics too and will try to get them online tomorrow.

Was a good meet up


----------



## mlgt (20 Feb 2010)

Likewise. Me and  the wife just got home. Paulo asked us over to his and now we have to head back out for dinner party 

Nice meet and will look forward to the pics.

Rik


----------



## Nelson (20 Feb 2010)

took me 2 hours to get home  .great day though,glad i came.good to meet you all  .


----------



## CeeJay (21 Feb 2010)

Hi guys.

Great meeting you all today   

Planter. Great pics of the store and Darren's moss tank. Thanks for posting them .



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> took me 2 hours to get home  .great day though,glad i came.good to meet you all  .


Nelson. Sorry to hear that. What a bummer   .



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> So I guess the next question is, what did everyone buy?!


SteveUK. Let's just say one or two transactions took place   

LD. Thanks for the quality shrimp. I'm well impressed, and enough moss to start my own moss tank too   . Great stuff.


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Chris hair grass tank is looking impressive well done mate


Thanks LD   . You've now seen where your shrimp will be living  

All in all a great day out. So well done to a1Matt for getting the ball rolling   . 
Look forward to the next one  

Unfortunately (for my wallet), the big moss tank has always inspired me............ I feel a project coming on


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Feb 2010)

Looks like you guys had a good time !  The plant selection and tanks at Morden look to have improved dramatically since I was last there    

Might try to pop in this week and take a look.

Tony


----------



## CeeJay (21 Feb 2010)

Hi Tonser

MA @ Morden had a major change around of their plants and plant tanks during the back half of last year. 
100% improvement on the old layout IMO   (Well done Chris, aka planter)
Now they even use CO2 in their plant tanks and have a lovely 8 foot long planted display tank that 'planter' ensures us is 'ongoing' .
Definitely worth a trip now


----------



## ghostsword (22 Feb 2010)

The trip was fantastic.

MA is such a cool shop to be at, either you be a fish lover or a plant lover. The variety of plants on offer is perfect, and they are very cheap to start with. 

The Rasbora tank is well set up and a eye pleaser. A true work of art. 

The MA range of external filters look solidly built, and with a 4 year warranty a good deal, so I got one, for Â£99 the EFX 400, a filter that turns 1200L an hour, that is a bargain. Will post a review soon, as I now need to get a filter intake guard, otherwise my shrimp will be made sushi. 

Darren's shop is just perfect. If I ever open a shop will model it on Living Waters. The quantity of mosses on display is just amazing, and Darren's help and sympathy next to none. I haven't been to shop like Living  Waters for over 15 years, a true gem.

A great day out, learnt a lot, met amazing people and done great purchases.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

Some more pics   

First off some more of the MA Morden nature aquarium.  
My shaky hand and lots of reflections do not do this beauty justice, but it gives you a feel....

full tank





lhs





rhs





most of my other MA pics are of the same stuff as Planters pics, so I won't post them all.
They did have this one tank full of salt with trees in a cupboard underneath!
Apparently it is called Marine. Very unsettling    

full tank





close up





mangroves in the sump





(next post some pics from Living Waters)


----------



## Garuf (22 Feb 2010)

I'm looking forward to the living waters one, that scape with the blue background and tons of equipment looks very nice indeed, far better than the tank it's in!


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

After we had spent some time (and money   ) at MA we headed over to Living Waters.

On the left of the mighty moss tank is Paulo and on the right is CeeJay.





The moss at the very back top left is flame moss.
It is actually growing straight up all the way from the base of the tank   
If I recall properly that is about 18 months of growth.  Amazing!





Moss is not necessarily low maintenance!
This tank gets a haircut every 2 weeks and Darren is an excellent barber....


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Feb 2010)

The moss tank is awesome   Great pics Matt!


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

cheers steve, here are some more   







All the other tanks you see from here on in are NOT display tanks.  These are just a selection of the various tanks from which you can buy fish and plants from within Living Waters...

one of the stem tanks.
this is not an amazing photo, this is an amazing tank!





and another





then there were lots of small tanks with simple but beautiful scapes in them. this is just a few of them





an unknown moss, really tiny fronds on this one





stringy moss.
its like marmite you either love it (I do   ) or hate it ('ugh, looks like hair algae'   )





A moss carpet and pic of me all in one go   





asian rummynoses. not even remotely interested in shoaling like the 'real'' rummies. but stunning colours.  the pic (as usual) does not do them justice





more moss for sale





one more post of pics to come!..


----------



## Garuf (22 Feb 2010)

That first one is brilliant, it reminds me of the slate spoil heaps in wales! It just needs a double-farlie running through in the background.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

This fella is well over a foot long





..and this is his tank. Notice the plants growing out of the tank and up the wall, and across the ceiling





and across the ceiling a bit more  





and the same plant on the ceiling on the opposite side of the shop!
Thats Darren from living Waters closest to the camera. Sorry mate to shoot you from behind us just really wanted to show off your trailing plant! 
Then Nelson keeping an eye on him while he picks out his plants   
Luis is behind Nelson having a quick snooze while standing up.  
Paolo showing us his best side (hee hee) and CeeJay behind him.





Thats it!

Full size pics and a few more here:
http://www.a1matt.co.uk/phpAlbum/main.p ... meetups%2F


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> That first one is brilliant, it reminds me of the slate spoil heaps in wales! It just needs a double-farlie running through in the background.



That was one of a few slate scapes.
There was another one that really did it for me, but I just could not get a snap of due to reflections.
You will have to visit with us next time to see it Gareth   

I am looking forward to the next visit already


----------



## Garuf (22 Feb 2010)

Bit of a trek Leeds to london! Especially mid project. If there's a two day one, then I'll be on it!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2010)

Thanks for posting the photos Matt, next time I need to take my camera too, was just too lazy!
I don't remember signing any form to give you permission to post photos of me


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the photos Matt, next time I need to take my camera too, was just too lazy!
> I don't remember signing any form to give you permission to post photos of me



he he    I did show some leniency...  I caught Rik offguard in MA and did not post that one up here  

I know you are only joking Paolo, but if anyone does mind having there pic up just let me know and I will edit the post to remove it


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Bit of a trek Leeds to london! Especially mid project. If there's a two day one, then I'll be on it!



Maybe in the summer... we could do a day trip, then a BBQ  in the evening That way people can crash overnight and head back the next day


----------



## ghostsword (22 Feb 2010)

It was indeed a fantastic day out. The pictures are amazing, but Matt is right, it does not do them justice. Living Waters is breathtaking, and the display tank at MA is something to dream about. 

I will for sure go back to MA before end of month, even just to look at how the display tank is developing. Living Water is kinda out of hand if one does not drive, just got to figure out how to get there.


----------



## mlgt (22 Feb 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did and I knew the moment he did it I had to ask him to remove it. I think I was yawning and then I see a flash lol.


----------



## mlgt (22 Feb 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paulo has plenty of shrimps, throw another crystal shrimp on the barbie?


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

I was aiming to get a pic of everyone in the group all in one go without anyone knowing they were being snapped    

You have acute senses though Rick, you turned round and you caught me just before I took it


----------



## mlgt (22 Feb 2010)

I think it was the red flash before the main flash that made me turn round.

Next time eh


----------



## Nelson (22 Feb 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I was aiming to get a pic of everyone in the group all in one go without anyone knowing they were being snapped


i'd just like to say i don't look that bad in the flesh  .
sneaky git  .


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My white balance was a bit off.  Nelson actually looks the spit of his Avatar    
Am glad you came down mate, we all appreciated the distance you came


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Am glad you came down mate, we all appreciated the distance you came


Agreed    
But on the photo it also looks like I had a few lobsters for breakfast, or maybe I was hiding a puffer under the jacket (the people that were there will know what I am talking about haha).


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> or maybe I was hiding a puffer under the jacket (the people that were there will know what I am talking about haha).



  I can picture me and you with one half of the moss tank each and marching straight out with it


----------



## mlgt (22 Feb 2010)

LOL!

what a picture...... Is that a puffer or you just happy to see me Darren? lol!


----------



## zig (22 Feb 2010)

Great pics guys thanks for sharing your day out great to see everyone in the flesh so to speak. Very impressive displays for shop type tanks I have to say, really good, a credit to the people looking after them. That low growing moss a few pics back looks very interesting did anyone buy any of that, was that for sale?


----------



## Nelson (22 Feb 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> That low growing moss a few pics back looks very interesting did anyone buy any of that, was that for sale?


not for sale....yet.


----------



## zig (22 Feb 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder what it is I saw something similar recently on a asian website, must have been Aquaticquotient or one of the blogs, they were trying to identify it, probably not the same moss mind you, interesting little moss, it would be great for aquascaping.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Feb 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> That low growing moss a few pics back looks very interesting did anyone buy any of that, was that for sale?


Darren did say I was first in the list to get that one, so watch this space hehe  lets hope sooner rather than later hehe


----------



## CeeJay (23 Feb 2010)

Hi all

Great pics. Well done Matt.
It was great to meet people with the same interests, and a great way to learn new stuff.
BTW guys, I am well pleased with the quality of LondonDragon's shrimp  so big thanks to LD


----------



## mlgt (23 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im going to be a ninja and nab it before you do muhahaha  opps typing out loud again.. dammit..


----------



## a1Matt (23 Feb 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> That low growing moss a few pics back looks very interesting did anyone buy any of that, was that for sale?



There was also a second moss in the same tank with tiny fronds.
They came in as 'hitchhikers' and both were unknown mosses.


----------



## Themuleous (24 Feb 2010)

They really have embraced the planted side of the hobby, love it and great to see   Just a shame its not closer to my house! 

Worth a special trip though me thinks 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Worth a special trip though me thinks
> Sam


There are a few of us that visit on a monthly basis, so if you interested we can arrange something again


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Feb 2010)

I'll try to get along next time   Have any of you been to Heritage Aquatics in Wallington :

http://www.heritageaquatics.com/

They do very well in PFK reviews, but I've never been.  Its only a couple of miles from Living Waters.  Might be worth a visit next time.

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> I'll try to get along next time   Have any of you been to Heritage Aquatics in Wallington :
> http://www.heritageaquatics.com/
> They do very well in PFK reviews, but I've never been.  Its only a couple of miles from Living Waters.  Might be worth a visit next time.
> Tony


Hi Tony, yes we have been to that one also, when we went down to check out James2000 Discus Tank, excellent marine section, I didn't find the plant section very good, just very basic plants and nothing of much interest to me. But it would be worth a visit on the next trip and see if there is an improvement. They did have plenty of interesting hardscape materials.


----------



## mlgt (24 Feb 2010)

Ive never really had Heritage in my mind when I go visit the fish stores down that way. Possibly like LondonDragon I didnt feel it appealed to me for plants.

I usually just go straight to Living Waters as a monthly trip and now will pop to MA Morden if Planter is around to say hello.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Feb 2010)

Still cursing not comming down for this meet up 

Have to try and organise something for over this direction, though the closest plant savy shops I can think of are Aquajardin and the like, down oxford/worcester way.

If only I had the money to set up a TGM franchise!


----------



## mlgt (24 Feb 2010)

Dont we all 

Theres always going to be a next one.... all I have to say is... the next meet is going to be a BIG and EXCITING one


----------

